# Good size wrinkles in new EPDM roof?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Leakproof should not be the only measurable aspect of a properly installed roof.

I would not be happy with that finished product if it were my roof but I do not know what his contract states.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I think that this is not a problem.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

The wrinkles will cause problems eventually, but so would cutting them out and patching the roof.


----------



## Mark2 (Sep 6, 2011)

AllanJ said:


> I think that this is not a problem.


Thank you for your reply.

Do you have experience with this type of roof?

Does it remain flexible in the winter? Might the weight of ice and snow on it cause it to crack. Or, if I step on the wrinkles in winter while brushing snow off the roof will it crack at those wrinkles?

Thank you.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

shazapple said:


> The wrinkles will cause problems eventually, but so would cutting them out and patching the roof.


I think so too. Not sure since I never had a wrinkle problem. I do think that if you try sweeping snow off, cracked bones will be much more of an issue since wet EPDM can be awfully slick!


----------

